# Any ants concerned that the new Social Security tax regime will hurt them?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Folks making over $250K/yr are going to pay:



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/taxes-could-skyrocket-under-social-161730659.html


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Do very many drivers earn over 250? I mean, yea, some people have other jobs... but I would think the > 200k job crowd would have a very small number of rideshare drivers in it... probably someone who drives just for the kicks, idk. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think an "ant" is earning 250+... if they were smart enough to earn that much they wouldn't be a true "ant" and take all the rides? Again, unless just for kicks? Idk. YMMV?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Is this a joke?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

But wait Joe said nobody making under $400,000 would pay more: 









Biden reiterates $400,000 tax pledge to fund agenda


President Joe Biden said during his State of the Union address Tuesday that the current tax system is not fair, favoring the wealthy and corporations.




www.cnbc.com


----------

